# Have you seen this Lost White Pigeon in CA?



## bluedingo (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey guys,
I recently lost this guy after releasing him from sonoma last monday. I'm only 60 miles from the release point which definitely something he could handle, but he hasn't made it back. If you've trapped this bad boy let me know, he's got a band on him but i've lost the papers I had it recorded on. The numbers i can discern off photos are NPA, 9,EM 655. I've only got a couple of birds, and they mean alot to me so any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I can see why you want him back! what a nice looking bird, good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful bird! I hope he finds his way home.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He's a gorgeous bird--I sure hope you get him back. Have you tried the animal shelter? You would be surprised at how many lost homers turn up in animal shelters. I have contacts with a local bird rescue group and have placed lots of lost homers (whose owners didn't want them back) with guys in my pigeon club. Homers routinely end up in animal shelters. You might also check with other rescue groups in your area. Best of luck.

-Cathy


----------



## bluedingo (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I've emailed a few of the animal shelters in the area but nothing has turned up quite yet. Appreciate all the kind words!


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Very best of luck finding him. I lost a similar looking bird right near sacramento 2 days ago, if you happen to come across another white bird (mine has just a few red spots) could you post the info in this thread? I will do the same if I find a white one w/red that isn't mine....


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

that sure is a pretty bird, hope you find him or that he finds his way back to you .


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Try posting on Craigslist too, and check there each day for "found" pigeon. It is the most widely used pet/lost-and-found site there is. Good luck on him coming home.


----------

